# World cup



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Please tell me I am not alone on FF and that I actually like the word cup. Anyone else out there?  ? Can we have maybe a poll to see who they think will win? I will blow some bubbles for whoever guesses right   

I am dusting off my BBQ, we are arranging to get my 50" tv outside so we can have people round to watch the football in the garden (if it don't rain) and yes we have England flags on the car and lo has 2 England football strips and trainers    

Do you think England can actually win it this year?

ps sorry mods if there is already a thread about this or if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Erm, Your alone! lol!!    No people will go mad over it this year... But not me. 

And no England havent got a chance!!!    

Natalie xxxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Just me then


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am sure Mal there are some football loving, world cup watching lovers out there!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am really looking forward to it, but for the sake of matrimonial harmony, I will be sitting on the fence!

Sue


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Mal, I love the world cup  . Have been looking forwards to it since we failed so miserably in the last Euros. I don't watch football usually but the World cup and the Euros - Fantastic. Like you I have the BBQ dusted off but unfortunately our 50" plasma is fixed to the wall so no TV outside hee hee! We both have our England shirts we pull out for the matches but no flags etc.

I'm putting my money on England this year -we can do it!!!!


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

MAL i'm really looking forward to the world cup too - my DH and me try and watch every match

This will be my first sober world cup for a long time though so i just hope i dont find DH and his drunken mates too annoying when i'm stone cold sober lol


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Mal I'm really looking forward to the World Cup, just got a brand new 42" telly so I can a good HD experience. I also won't be drinking as I will be having tx   . I would love England to win, but really can't see it.
salx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

ME ME ME ME ME

Football is a massive part of my life. I cannot wait until the WC. I support my beloved dons, Aberdeen FC, had a season ticket for about 20 years now but am 100% English.Born in essex! DP and I are big footy fans. Living in scotland can be fun  especially when the scottish national team cant even pass a ball  Only sad thing is that when i wear my england strips up in this very patriotic scottish town i get called names, from adults too. The bullying i received at school has made me even more patriotic than i ever was, living here doesnt help 

So, COME ON ENGLAND. Do it for all english suffering  living in scotland.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry not interested, have been in the past, but now I get cross about it all,  so dont let me get started on it
I much prefer England rugby!

If you want a poll adding and you cant do it ( as creator of the post I think you can) 
pm me what you want - ie the Q and possible answers and I will set it up 

~Dizzi~

Ps Enjoy The match


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am not a fan of footie, can just about bear it if I have to   ,but LOVE World Cup as love watching different countries playing, and tend to root for the underdogs   

don't think England has a chance as even though we have some fantastic players, there are stronger teams out there   , I think our footballers get spoiled by all the money they earn but that's another story for another day


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Yay I am not alone!!!! Will try and do a poll some time over the weekend.

X


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I love the world cup too and will be watching all the matches I can.


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't watch any other football tournaments, but I love the World Cup.  I'm so glad the matches will be on in the evening - uninterrupted viewing and no sitting at work thinking I'm missing the best match.    I used to follow football a lot more than I do now, so haven't really got a clue about England's capabilities, although give I work for a Scottish team (still being based in England), I hope we do well to avoid getting too much stick.  


I reckon Spain will win though.


C
x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

COME ON ENGLAND

I forgot all about this! I don't think I will get chance to do a poll before Saturday so I will do a poll after this group stage. When its smaller and easier to do!
 
What you all up to for the game on Saturday?


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Watching and cheering from the safety of my home. Probably arguing with my OH when he makes sarcastic comments on our players and shouts USA USA USA all the time. 

The papers here are handing out free bets in the bookies but you HAVE to bet AGAINST england. Makes me so mad. 

Anyway... any other english suffering in scotland?? 

COME ON ENGLAND..... DO IT. JUST DO IT.


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm watching at home, we've got England rugby at 10.30 in the morning then the football in the evening. The perfect way to spend a Saturday   .
salx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Been and got a top from Next which has a heart in the colours of the union jack in sequins on the front.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Come on Eng-er-land !!



Love a bit of footie and looking forward to the World Cup....not gonna watch every match but definitely all the England games that's for sure....our company have plasma screens all around the offices plus a massive big screen in a central area so will be showing the games during the week.

We're off to the pub to watch the game on Saturday. My England shirt is from quite a few years ago and haven't bought a new one this year but think I may have to paint the George Cross on my nails 

N xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well I got USA and Denmark in our dept sweepstake    (I was greedy and paid for 2 but hasn't done me much good    )


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

It's a very tricky house here this weekend.  I'm American, my DH is English.  We live in Essex but are moving back to the USA next month.  My older DS is American.  My younger DS is half American, half English.  I think with the exception of my DH who is a die-hard England fan, we will all be happy with whatever the outcome tomorrow night. Having said that I'm not sure who to support.  My heart says USA but I never paid any attention to football(soccer) before moving here and couldn't name one USA team member   but know almost all of the England players.   

May the best team win!  

Angiexxx

(the fence sitter)


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

I absolutely love the World Cup and will be watching as many matches as possible!!I even put my next icsi treatment off until after the world cup so that I could have a few beers during it!!
I would love England to win but my brain is saying Spain!
COME ON ENGLAND

Bob x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I;ve drawn Portugal in our works sweep...


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Angie, DH is American but is actually rooting for England    , he says they (Americans) are pretty good at most of the other sports so will leave "soccer" to England


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

We are going to the pub to watch the match (DH is delighted that I can't drink and so have to drive    ) I just hope that the noise levels on the TV are better than yesterdays matches - whoever invented those ridiculous horns wants shooting IMO


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Them blooming horns are so annoying!!! Spent all yesterday afternoon trying to find an England shirt, I managed to find a shirt for a teenage boy to fit   half price   

As for the match I felt so sorry for the goalkeeper to be honest, hopefully he has learnt his lesson early on and the media don't go mad and blaming him as it will only knock his confidence even more which we really don't need as our other 2 goalkeepers are not brilliant (James has injuries and the other one does not have a lot of international experience but is v good) overall I was quite disappointed with the way we played, seemed to be the same old England we just cant finish, if we come up against Spain or Germany (ie a good team, even though USA were no mugs) we have had it    What do you all think ladies? I might get crucified for this but did any of you think that Rooney was a bit rubbish? He seemed a bit sluggish to me, lazy as well?

How many of you nursing hangovers this morning?   Think I managed to sleep most of mine off, lo woke at 6.30am though


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorted your bubbles minimoo


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just hoping that their next game shows improvement...


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Mal for my bubbles!!!
Well,what a game!!Of all the players I have to say Heskey was the best......I know!!!!Hoping we can learn from our mistakes and come out stronger for the next game!Was in Florida last week and had to laugh at what the Americans called their friendly game,"Tune Up Match"...ha ha ha,they have no idea!!!!
Come On England,no more mistakes please!
Take care fellow footie fans
Bob aka Minimoo xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh I love football    we do seem to be a bit scarce on here     

have watched bits of most games so far, The team played okay last night but nothing spectacular, I must admit I fancy Spain - I think I'd prefer to save Engarland win for when (hopefully) it really does come home in 2018.

great news as well the boys are complete TV addicts and if it is on they stand as close as possible but they got bored after a few minutes and wandered off   which means I can have most of thegames on without worrying about their eyes.

barnet girl


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Whats the english press saying today about greens mistake?

"green for D'oh" is back page of my scottish sunday mail today.  "cock up keeper"

It was a complete disaster but it happens to us in every major competition... the list is endless, robinson, james, seaman, all the keepers make stupid mistakes. so hopefully, this is our 1 mistake and its over and done with, no more. He made a great save to keep us in the game later oso his mentality is ok.  Lets hope it hasnt ruined him. Joe Hart is a great keeper and done well this season but hasnt had international experience. Id give him a game. James is too much of a liability and Id say to Green that he is still in with a chance if he can prove it in training between now and fri, but i reckon hart should play.  Rooney wasnt in the game much at all, neither was lampard too. We need those players to play more but rooney was man marked which made it very hard.  Hardest game out of the way, 2 easy wins next. i hope. 

I smashed into my light shade jumping around my living room, DP thought i was nuts but i was so so nervous before hand and to get that 1st goal meant the world to me. Stupid light shouldnt have been there anyway!! haha. 

Ive watched all the games so far and not been that impressed with the standard. Things can only get better. could do with a draw with algeria and slovenia just now, but just had a red card for algeria now so may not happen.

COME ON ENGLAND.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I was really looking forward to the World Cup this year and was hoping to enjoy most of the matches.  However them Bl**dy horns, I really cannot stand the noise        So far I have managed to watch the England game, I started to watch the Germany game last night to no avail!! I had to switch off after about 10 mins!! I can feel myself getting so annoyed and agitated with the awful noise from the horns.  I think they will ruin the whole thing   

I think they should be banned (if you hadn't guessed    )

Shelley x


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Another fan here!!!!   

Mummy30 -    at your light shade accident. Silly shade    coming in the way of your celebration! I agree that it was just an accident on Green's part. I actually do feel very sorry for him, as so many fans blame him. Bet hey, on the positive side, it may make him even stronger for the next round. 

I saw Germany play yesterday and they were fantastic. Like the commentators said they were playing with clinical precision most of the time. If england are the runner up in their group they face Germany - which is quite worrying.

I've heard a number of people complain about the buzzing horns. TBH, I haven't quite noticed it (or maybe myhearing is bad). Apparently its part of South African footbal tradition but they may be banned because of the number of complaints.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry I am rushing but onhmygod didn't Germany look good, we had better win our group so we don't play them (assuming they win their group) 

Mummy the keeper got slated in the papers


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

PMA PMA PMA


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Germany did look good    just our luck if we manage to squeeze though groups we then get them   .

Just realised Tennis starts next week - how am I going to fit it all in    ,


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Wonder if work might give us some time off...


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't really watch tennis, I did as a kid   

We never like to make it easy for ourselves do we? Crossing everything that we don't meet Germany cos out of the matches I have seen they have looked the best. England shirt is washed and ironed and ready for Friday   

PMA PMA PMA!


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Im going to wear a different england top and sit in a different room, change of luck maybe!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Why has the excitement died down here? 

Anyone watch the Brazil game? The results this week have been quite surprising haven't they - esp with the defending champions ending a game in a draw   . Hopefully things will pick up in the second round.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck England for tonights game...


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh dear,Germany lost......ha ha ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

lol minimoo you beat me to it!!  COME ON ENGLAND.....


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wasn't the referee too harsh though? 

Its good to see the underdogs win. Sooo excited about England's game tonight!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

That's good news then isn't it....


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG is anyone else as frustrated and as worried as I am   what are they doing or rather not doing ? Can't bear to watch them


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh well, better take down the flags from the car


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

That was unbelieveable. Who do they think they are playing like that? none of them deserve to be there. How dare they? im so mad just now its umbelieveable.  Gerrard, Rooney, Lampard gave the ball away far too much, rooney gives up if things dont go his way. How much are they getting paid for this?  Rooney not happy with the fans booing... but what do they expect. I'll NEVER boo my country but i can see why some do it.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Words escape me, and that never happens! Just unbelievable.

Just listening to the Dutch commentators saying how disappointed they were and how [email protected] England were.

Sue


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

as I keep saying , they are bl00dy spoiled rotten with all that money they get! look at their behaviour tonight,like spoiled kids...
"it was not a good game"says the manager....no sh1t sherlock!


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

arrrrggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG I am so mad, we were terrible and Rooney was awful, should of been off early on. Did you hear him at the end whinging at the fans booing? People have paid a fortune to see them play and they play like that! Don't think they get paid to play for England......i think?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What can we say....


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

P.A.N.T.S.  

And as for Rooney    at the end of the game......his reaction speaks voulmes!!  Every dog has it's day....and he has definitly had his!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

He was obviously mad and frustrated with his own performance but don't take it out on the fans! Going to get the paper this morning and see what they have to say   


DH told me that they do get paid for playing for England but it is nothing like what they get paid from their clubs and they get a million each I think he said (bonus) if we win but cant see that happening!

Still really disappointed this morning, I was so hoping we would step up and perform convincingly but we were worse than last Saturday


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Totally agree with all the comments,rotten!!Was so excited about this World cup after we missed out on the euros but I am so disappointed this morning.
Oh well,let's hope someone puts a rocket up their ar$es and they play football on wednesday against Slovenia!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

What a load of boll0x ....sorry but there performance was totally unbelievable !   

The pundits were rubbishing France the night before saying how there was no passion, no drive and no cohesion but that's exactly what England were like last night....world class players who looked like they were playing Sunday morning pub league   

So disappointed in them.....I want to believe they can win on Wednesday and scrape through the group but if I'm honest, I think it's all over.....   

N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG....anyone watch the Brazil v Ivory Coast game ?  Can't believe Kaka got sent off....that Ivory Coast player should've been booked as Kaka didn't hit him in face yet he went down, rolling on ground covering his face....disgraceful cheat !!   Shame the ref didn't see it properly....maybe he'll realise when he reviews the game although not sure what good that'll do now !?

So many red cards in this world cup....and what about Anelka being sent home (mind you, can't stand him even when he was at Arsenal)........

N x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh no I did not watch it, was ironing   

I have also read that the France players refused to train today because they sent Anelka home, and there is supposed to be discontent in the England team which is all we need!

Did anyone read Rooney's apology? Hmmmm lets hope he makes up for his comments on Wednesday afternoon!


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

i heard the director of football for the french has also gone home....

Anyone else really nervous about wednesday??
i have to plan ahead, think the twins will be having nap/cot time at around 3pm lol. then sit them in high chairs for a VERY LONG snack! haha, then im thinking that they will need babytv too!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I am nervous mummy30    they have so much pressure on them now and I don't think we have ever done well under pressure.

    at your twins having a long snack, my lo is up at 2pm so not sure how we are going to entertain him whilst watching football.

Have a lovely holiday mummy30, we are off to Spain on Friday (mentioned on another thread)


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, i have packed 3 england shirts! After wednesday there is a good chance i will be unpacking 3 england shirts!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm sooo glad I was out on Friday night rather than watching the footy      I'm only going to watch it Wednesday because its on in the tea bar at work!!  It really annoys me how much these people get paid to play Football when they perform as bad as they do     

Shelley x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Mish3434 said:


> I'm sooo glad I was out on Friday night rather than watching the footy   I'm only going to watch it Wednesday because its on in the tea bar at work!! * It really annoys me how much these people get paid to play Football when they perform as bad as they do*
> 
> Shelley x


....yeah and then whinge when the fans aren't completely behind them !! Mind you, must be really hard playing football on those pedastals some of them appear to have climbed on !  

N x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

my point exactly Shelley  , I am not sure how we, in this country, justify paying these footballers so much money for essentially what is a hobby(whether they get paid for WC is irrelevant as they make so much money in one WEEK alone!) when our servicemen/women get peanuts for doing such an important job....but anyhooo I will stop going on about footballers pay packet   

I am going to fly my flags today, so hoping for a better result and trying to say optimistic


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mummy30 said:


> Thanks, i have packed 3 england shirts! After wednesday there is a good chance i will be unpacking 3 england shirts!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Ooooo Minxy that is a good point 

I was also thinking today that if we loose I don't have to take our England stuff on holiday 

                                                                                       

COME ON ENGLAND!

So hope we win and win easily!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Baby2, It somewhat irked me to read that apparently the England team are missing their families and they are struggling living in a hotel! maybe that is why the football isn't so good   , I cast my mind back a few years whilst I was living in a tent for 4 months in Iraq, missing my Dh and my furbabies like mad.  My DH has also not long returned from 6 months in Afghan I can safely say he missed his 2 little ones and me (hopefully    ) dreadfully and was not in a 5 Star hotel, however he still did his job to his best ability, and he is not on football star wages.

Right off my soapbox   

Hope they play some decent football this afternoon!!!  After all isn't that what we pay them for   

Shelley xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

GOAL


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

DRIVER225 said:


> GOAL


Yah! Now let's 'ave another one please!!


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

COME ON ENGLAND


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Now thats  more like it 

xx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

jeepers, that was hard going. i was pacing the room, my babies thought i was mad.  3 mins of injury time... where did that come from?!  Massive cheer when that whistle went. Well Done Boys.  Heres to Sunday... and im off to a majorcan resort that will be full of germans.... hmmmmm.  

How was everyones bounce at the goal?? i went daft, woke the sleeping babies, jumped up and down in my sitting room like an idiot.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

we did it! we did it     not perfect but yayyyyyyy. Really wanted another goal just to seal it but never mind.

Mummy30 my lo cried and sobbed his heart out for half an hr cos me and dh went mad when they scored and it really scared him   . Enjoy your hols   

Mish I heard that as well, they really do need to put things into perspective, suppose being loaded does that to you


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Shelley    

Nice one   I felt our players looked really tired , perked up a bit when they scored though


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeeeeeeeeessssss we did it.....I was on tenderhooks and nearly jumped through the roof when we scored  A colleague and me managed to finish work at 3 (and of course, we didn't rush through our meetings  ) and went to the pub over road from office....it was absolutely heaving and we ended up sitting on the floor but at least we had god view at the front.....there were people standing on chairs and peering through the window it was so busy......good atmosphere though  They played so differently from Friday...far more determination I thought....they bloody needed to though...we've not been knocked out in the groups since 1958 so thank goodness we managed to scrape through....even if it was only 2nd in the table.....

Now bring on the Germans 

COME ON EN GER LAND !!

Shelley 

N x


----------



## teji (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like the reigning World Champions could be knocked out at the first stage   

Absolutely love the unpredictability of this World Cup. Bit worried about Enguuurrrlland playing Germany though    We were cheering on Ghana in the hope that Germany would get knocked out.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Italy have gone   who would of believed it?! 

We were doing the same Teji, we were hoping Germany would come second in the group so we did not have to play them.

We are off on hols tomorrow but I have packed our England stuff and will be cheering them on! 


Take care everyone.


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

We will meet the Argies if we beat the germans,tough run to the final but I feel we can do it now!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

The match on sunday is going to be soo tense   . I was a bit annoyed though that some of the German team told the press that they are confident of winning the match cause England players are worn out. Maybe bit a bit of truth there but don't like that kind of smugness.   

COME ON ENGUURLAANNDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oohh......so excited about todays Brazil vs Portugal match


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Everybody ready for the portugal v brasil match?
Should be a good one. Ive got the beers on ice and the barbie ready!!!!


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Just loading the Fifa website on my computer so I can keep track of it, would far prefer to be with you with Beer and BBQ


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

Well this match was so exciting i fell asleep


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Well what can be said     

I do think they played a bit better but were totally outclassed (mainly as defence were playing a different game)

Oh well tonights game should be good


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

****speechless****


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

no comment!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

oh dear - just sent an e-mail to a friend of mine who is English and lives in Germany - just telling her not to let those bl00dy Germans get to her because I know a few that she works with and they will really tease her - just got an out of office reply which means that it has automatically been forwarded to her German colleague!  Ooooops!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

well that's that!   I hope the players have a hard think about their performance on the long plane ride home   and I may be the only person who cannot stand that bloomin Fabio person!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

There are still loads of flags up around my way.

Last night's Spain v Portugal was fab! So glad Spain got through. I love Portugal as a holiday destination but I can't stand Ronaldo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Siobhan1 said:


> There are still loads of flags up around my way.
> 
> Last night's Spain v Portugal was fab! So glad Spain got through. I love Portugal as a holiday destination but I can't stand Ronaldo


Ditto  ...and did you see that revolting excuse for a football player Ronaldo spit at the camera when they lost ? I absolutely loathe him !!


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Have to say I agree, I can't stand Ronaldo, and portugal are terrible at always diving at the slightest excuse. I'm glad spain got through, now England are out I'm supporting them - it's my second home as we have a house there and the way they played in their last match they deserve to win. It was noce to watch a really good game of football for once!!!!!!

Sorry to anyone else who's supporting other teams left in!!!

Go Spain!!!  
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

daxcat said:


> Sorry to anyone else who's supporting other teams left in!!!
> 
> Go Spain!!!
> XXX






Sue


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry Wraakgodin!!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You will be after the final!    Gooooooooooooo Netherlands!!!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Changed my avatar now Daxcat!     

Sue


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I never got to wear my t-shirt with the england love heart on it....boo hoo...


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Wraaakgodin - Viva Espana!!!   

Good luck this afternoon v Brasil. It should be a good match!!! XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Great - thanks Daxcat - put that  song in my head!

Oh this year i'm off to Sunny Spain 
Y Viva Espana
I'm taking the Costa Brava 'plane 
Y Viva Espana
If you'd like to chat a matador, 
in some cool cabana
And meet senoritas by the score, 
Espana por favor

I am not sure if I dare to watch the match this afternoon, might be too painful!  DH is the only Dutchie in his department working today, just him and a German colleague!  When they are losing 5-0 I will swtich over to the tennis!

Sue


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Now you've got me huming it too - damn!!! It'll be stuck in my head all day now. 

You could win today, this world cup has had some nutty results. Maybe we could have a Netherlands v Spain final!!!

XXX


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

This match is thrilling!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok - The score didn't go as I predicted Daxcat!!!!!  I phoned my Dutchie at work and he doesn't believe me!  I have had to cut and paste a match report into an e-mail and send it to him!

Sue


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Whoop! Well done Holland!

Hope Ghana win tonight!


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Wraakgodin - looks like we'll see you in the final yet!!!!!   

  Shelley.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Soooooo gutted


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooooo just found this thread. Another Holland supporter here! I'm half Dutch so...

Go The Netherlands!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hup Holland, Jasey!  Ik zal mijn oranje dingen morgen dragen!! 

Groetjes

Sue


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Sue. 
Yes, me too! I had to phone my Mum to translate  although I got the jist, she never taught me a word as I was growing up.  And I have about 30 Dutch cousins! 

Groetjes, Jasey.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Jasey!

I live over in NL and my hubby is Dutch and my ex hubby is half Dutch (although he was brought up in UK) - something about those Dutch men!  

She didn't teach you any Dutch??  That's a shame.  My ex didn't have much choice as his grandparents and a couple of aunts didn't/don't speak any English.  Although I did get a higher grade than him when I did the Dutch GCSE!   You are lucky that all your family speak good English.  I have been in a room with him and his Dutch cousin and the Dutch cousin is speaking English and my English ex is replying in Dutch - weird!   

Anyway, we will be chearing them on today - my half Dutch daughter has her orange shirt on this morning (see my avatar)!

Sue


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

What time is it on? We are out all day today. I have not seen Holland play, we did see Spain and they looked rubbish but Germany obviously are looking v good     I have missed it not being on the telly the past few nights!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

19:30 kick off, Mal (UK Time) 

Unfortunately it clashes with the FF Quiz night which I am hosting, so I will probably only see the 1st half.  I will have it on in the background so I will hear if there is a goal!

Sue


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Sue - No, didn't get taught any as a rule.    My Mum moved over to the UK about 30 years ago and married my English Dad but they are since divorced. I tried to learn Dutch at Uni but there wasn't enough attendance and the class collapsed.    Now I ought to prioritise Welsh instead really as I live there.    Most of my family do speak good English so I am lucky, I understand a bit here and there but when staying with them the conversation always becomes so loud and animated and I can't follow it anymore and might as well end up watching paint dry.    

Mal - Hi hun! Yep, 7.30pm tonight. Make Holland your second back up team to support. Hehehe.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Morning Jasey and everyone else!!  Woooohooooooooo - go NL!  Not sure what this country is going to be like at the weekend or how many hangovers people will wake up with on Monday morning!

Sue


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure it was your daughter's Orange T-shirt wearing that did it Sue.    Those last few minutes had me on the edge of my seat!    My Mum will definately probably be hungover on Monday.


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Sue -    - see you in the final!!!!!    

GO SPAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           

Love Shelley. XXXXXX


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know about the Holland match. So glad Germany are out! Did anyone hear about that Octopus that has been predicting who will win the matches? So far he has been right every time and he has predicted for Spain to win   What is everyone up to for the final? My dh is off to a mans only BBQ   So just me and lo watching it at home me thinks.


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Wished I had put a bet on at the start,I fancied Spain from the off!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Daxcat - 

Mal - not sure which propaganda you have been listening to - but here is the proof! Paul is predicting a win for NL!










Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ooooh - just this second read on the internet that the above photo is a hoax!  Someone from the news station here phoned the aquarium and Paul hasn't made a choice yet.  But I will keep the photo up because it looks good!

Mal - talk about propaganda!    I would love to go out to one of the squares here and see it on the big screen - take in all the atmosphere with thousands of Dutchies, but can't with little Isabella, so we will probably be watching it a home as well.  She can come out and enjoy it with us next time they win it!   

Sue


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

All shall be revealed on Sunday..


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hi, sorry not commented much been away on holiday

Been to a resort that was 90% germans... it was hell!!  

We were awful. and so was the ref. 

Great atmosphere being in spain after their win, cars hooting all night, fireworks going off and flags waving!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Sue that pic is good    should be a good game on Sunday.

Hi Mummy hope you had a good holiday, where we were in Spain it was mostly English which was good during the match!

Heard it's an English ref for the match, we got a Englishman in the final one way or the other   

I don't know who is going to win, waiting to see what Paul the octopus is going to say first


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Holland are going to win!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!    So who/what is Paul? I've joined this thread a bit late, sorry.


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Jasey - hah! Spain are going to win!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Jasey - Paul is a physic octopus in Germany.  He has predicted the correct winner of all of Germany's matches in this competition, including their defeat at the hands of Serbia.  They put two boxes of treats in his tank and he goes for whichever one has the winning teams flag on it.  Apparently he is going to do his prediction later on today.

Now now Daxcat, no flaming on this thread!  

Sue


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Oooooh right. Thank you. Can't wait to hear the prediction! 

   Daxcat.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Jasey- hence why I am waiting for Paul's prediction


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Paul the Octopus picked Spain!


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Go Spain!!!

        Holland!

XXX


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I made a prediction Months ago.........England wouldn't win.......I was right   

I did have a Dutch Family help me out in Switzerland years ago when my DP lost the keys to my car in the rapids............... So come on Holland     

Shelley xx


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Mish3434 said:


> have a Dutch Family help me out in Switzerland years ago when my DP lost the keys to my car in the rapids............... So come on Holland


 

Paul is wrong, WRONG!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Had to laugh at this.....

Parakeet forecasts Dutch World Cup victory, octopus goes for Spain
Friday 09 July 2010

Mani, a 13-year-old parakeet in Singapore, has forecast the Netherlands will win the World Cup final in South Africa on Sunday.

Mani, who successfully picked the winners for the quarter-finals and Spain's semi-final win over Germany, flipped over a card to reveal the Dutch flag in Friday's forecasting session, news agency AP reported.

But Paul, the German octopus who is said to have a 100% success rate in the earlier World Cup rounds, has picked Spain as Sunday's winner. Under the eyes of many tv cameras, Paul first ate mussels from a tank marked with the Spanish flag.

There is still hope for Holland, Nos tv says. In the 2008 European championships Paul also had it right up to the final, but then wrongly predicted Germany would beat Spain.

A Dutch new entrant in the forecasting market, a female octopus at the Sealife centre in Scheveningen, has also predicted a Dutch victory. The appropriately named Pauline ignored the pot of Spanish mussels, Nos says. 

This is just getting silly now!  

Daxcat - 

Sue


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Good luck Spain!!!   

XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

It is amazing how you can quickly go off people........  

*Sue waves to Jasey*


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Paul the octopus was right about Germany last night...

Guess whos going to win tonight!!!!!    So excited - only an hour to go!!!

Had one thought though - got to do some work on my spanish house - if they win then spain will be closed for months - those guys know how to party!!!  

  XXX


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Sue! Just us then? I thought I heard someone else say something but must be mistaken.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm going for Holland


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Well done C!  Nice to know that you have seen sense!   

Jasey - just heard on TV that they are advising people not to go to Amsterdam because it is FULL!!  The capital city is FULL?!!    There must be a hell of a lot of people there already preparing for the match!  

I thought I heard something as well, but it must have been the wind.........   

Sue


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Spain, Spain, Spain Spain!!!!!!!!   

And they're off!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Windy in here tonight, isn't it Jasey??


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I _know_,  no idea where all that hot air is coming from. Must be the summer weather.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Come on Spain


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

what you lot like   

Hmmmm I am going to go with Holland because it sounds like they are the underdog.


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Yay!!!! Siobhan - thankyou - it's nice not to be the only Spanish supporter!!!   


  Sue and Jasey!!!


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Mal - not another orange supporter!!!


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Id like to see extra time and pens, as a nuetral (is that how you spell it?!) But  have to say.. the dutch are playing VERY dirty. Van Bommel should have had a red card... sorry Wraak...


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't think I can stay awake for extra time and pens but it is more exciting! Daxcat I love the underdog to win, but I am happy because Germany are not in the final so don't mind who wins really.

Oh wow Amsterdam does look full!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

*Sue gives Mal a big orange hug*

Definitely getting windier........

My Dutch DH is upstairs watching Top Gear   

Sue


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

oh, i forgot about staying up to watch the extra time... id love to go to my beddie now!! so so tired.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone bang their heads together and remind them
This is football not wrestling!


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Extra time methinks!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Famous last words!

Sue


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

This is too close!!! Edge of the seat stuff!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Going to be just one goal in it, Shelley 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am sure my heart stopped for a second there!

Sue


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Think I may have a heart attack before it happens though!!!!!!!


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Think our posts crossed - jinx!!! XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh, don't have a heart attack!   

I feel sorry for those advertising boards, they have had a lot of abuse today!

Sue


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

My laptop battery is about to die, will catch up with you in the morning...when we will know!!!!!


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

GOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Just enough juice left to say...where can I get hold of that Paul?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

*poo*


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

You want some calamari Jasey!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok who won and more importantly why am I "tuning in" to FF to find out


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Jasey said:


> Just enough juice left to say...where can I get hold of that Paul?


One of the people I follow on ******* posted this..... Op de barbecue ermee, of langzaam stervend in de fondue: vanavond staat er octopus op het menu!

Sue


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Its not over yet twiceblessed!


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

TwiceBlessed said:


> ok who won and more importantly why am I "tuning in" to FF to find out


Ask someone else, I am sulking in the corner with a crate of beer and a large chocolate cake.

Sue


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS Spain!!!!!!!!! Winners of the world cup!!!!!!!!!

Sue -


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

We are the champions, we are the champions - Wahoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thans for the update.... my life will not change as a result of this though!   Commiserations to anyone who actually really cared


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay!well deserved win to Spain


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Sue      Sorry hun   

I wondered why people where posting about Octopus and Paul on **. I thought I was going


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I had to go to bed, got dh to text me!

Sorry Sue and Jasey    Paul the Octopus was right! Might go and see him for a "reading" 

Enjoyed chatting with you all about it


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Paul the psychic octopus to retire from worldcup predictions. I hear he has pulled a mussel......

Still on a downer, more disappointed than I thought I would be

Sue


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

What are you like!!!

Sorry that they lost hun


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry that you're so upset Sue.   . XXX


----------

